# poured some bleeders



## FishingBuds (Mar 21, 2010)

Me and my son poured some today in the shed


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 22, 2010)

Heres a few others














FUN HOBBY


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice looking baits man! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice!


I've actually been doing a little research so I can start pouring some myself... I'd like to make the few baits I use all the time so that it'll eventually pay off.. like 4" swimbaits, senkos, and some sort of craw/creature.


----------



## Doug (Mar 22, 2010)

=D> FB,

Those are some great lookin baits and I know your son loves this time together.


----------



## ominousone (Mar 23, 2010)

Dyeguy, pouring soft plastics is fun, and you can fully customize what you want... but I promise that you will not save money by making soft plastics. I have soooo much money tied up in soft plastic making supplies it's unreal. I thought just like you that I would save money by making my own. This hobby is a ball, but it's addictive as all get out (just like the boat stuff here). Aluminum molds are gonna run you about 100 a piece, plastic 50/gallon, colors, glitter, salt, scent... Not trying to persuade you not to do it, just trying to help you make an informed choice. IMHO, if you want to save money on your lures look for sales and stock up when they are cheap. Wal-mart will discount/discontinue stuff all the time, gander mt. always has sales, the spring classic at bps, bassassin.com has the best deal on soft plastics I have ever seen right now (inventory reduction sale), the list goes on and on.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice job - are you how are attaching the Chart. tips on those sticks? I usually just do a two part pour - looks like you are using glue?


----------



## eqppwqqep (Mar 23, 2010)

I MUST learn how to do this? Do tell...


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 23, 2010)

i need some of those stick baits!


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys



Captain Ahab said:


> Nice job - are you how are attaching the Chart. tips on those sticks? I usually just do a two part pour - looks like you are using glue?



Captain, I have a mold set up for tails only, then I place the tail colors in the stik mold when I shoot the stik.




dyeguy1212 said:


> I've actually been doing a little research so I can start pouring some myself... I'd like to make the few baits I use all the time so that it'll eventually pay off.. like 4" swimbaits, senkos, and some sort of craw/creature.





dyeguy1212 said:


> dyeguy1212 this is exactly what im doing, all for what I like to throw and its a hobby for me and my son, so yes ominousone is correct its addicting, but I started off with about $144 bucks. as a hobby I started off with a gallon of plastic, but this year I took my homey check and bought 5 gallons of plastic which should last me most of the year. I believe I have around $700 + in this stuff, but not all at once. I don't have the nerves for a buisness side of this :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 23, 2010)

eqppwqqep said:


> I MUST learn how to do this? Do tell...




No problem, what ya what to know the hole how to bait maken or just how i did a few of them?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 24, 2010)

ominousone said:


> Dyeguy, pouring soft plastics is fun, and you can fully customize what you want... but I promise that you will not save money by making soft plastics. I have soooo much money tied up in soft plastic making supplies it's unreal. I thought just like you that I would save money by making my own. This hobby is a ball, but it's addictive as all get out (just like the boat stuff here). Aluminum molds are gonna run you about 100 a piece, plastic 50/gallon, colors, glitter, salt, scent... Not trying to persuade you not to do it, just trying to help you make an informed choice. IMHO, if you want to save money on your lures look for sales and stock up when they are cheap. Wal-mart will discount/discontinue stuff all the time, gander mt. always has sales, the spring classic at bps, bassassin.com has the best deal on soft plastics I have ever seen right now (inventory reduction sale), the list goes on and on.




I've found that out the more I've researched it... I'm only planning on saving money in the loooooong run by limiting the amount of molds I buy, and sticking to what catches fish. The rest I'll just buy for 3 bucks a pack :lol:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Mar 25, 2010)

They look great =D> I was thinking about pouring too. I just know I would get way to into it and I don't have the loot.


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2010)

I used to do it myself, It is not just the supplies for the worms, you also need pans, pyrex, a work area that also exhausts the fumes. 

I give the bait guys credit for the patience they have to do custom pours, colors, packaging etc.....


----------

